# 𝗪𝗼𝘂𝗹𝗱 𝗬𝗼𝘂 𝗟𝗶𝗸𝗲 𝗧𝗼 𝗟𝗶𝘃𝗲 𝗜𝗻 𝗔 𝗩𝗲𝗿𝘆 𝗘𝘅𝗽𝗲𝗻𝘀𝗶𝘃𝗲, 𝗛𝗶𝗴𝗵-𝗖𝗹𝗮𝘀𝘀 𝗡𝗲𝗶𝗴𝗵𝗯𝗼𝗿𝗵𝗼𝗼𝗱�



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

(�_�)


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Not necessarily, although where-ever I do live I like it to be clean and well looked after.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

sure why not so long as it’s walking distance to the city life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I’ve lived in both an upscale expensive gated community and in a house in the country.
Right now we have a house on several acres that’s city adjacent with a county feel.
I like it until I can convince my husband we need to buy a house on the ocean.


----------



## 0BraincellsRemaining (Apr 27, 2021)

No, because people can be kinda vain there. My friend's cousin lives there and visits often. Perfect example.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

As long as it is close to my family. That is the important thing to me.


----------



## Infinitus (Jul 12, 2019)

This gutter is good enough for me.🤷‍♂️


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

I am uncomfortable in ritzy neighborhoods. I don’t like the feeling of needing to “comform” to a standard in order to avoid scrutiny. In “low class” areas there is much more permission to be oneself and no one will come after you for it, in my experience.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

NEINNNNN


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

Who wouldn't?


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

I’d like to live in a nice apartment downtown, as there’s a lot to explore there. That or someplace in the woods by a lake. Don’t care what the building looks like. Cookie cutter stuck-up suburb living can beat rocks.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Andy 8184 said:


> Who wouldn't?


I guess some people would feel like they didn't fit in if they had a different economical income then the rest of the neighborhood.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Andy 8184 said:


> Who wouldn't?


@Squirt, evidently. And me. And lots of other people.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

Electra said:


> I guess some people would feel like they didn't fit in if they had a different economical income then the rest of the neighborhood.


I thought the question implied that since we can afford such a house we do have a high income.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Andy 8184 said:


> I thought the question implied that since we can afford such a house we do have a high income.


If I had a very high income, that would be the last thing I’d do with it.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

Squirt said:


> If I had a very high income, that would be the last thing I’d do with it.


Do you think it would be a great idea to live in a low class area if you were rich though?


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Andy 8184 said:


> Do you think it would be a great idea to live in a low class area if you were rich though?


I live in an area now that has a big variation in income strata. There are gated communities and golf communities tucked between red-neck mobile parks and run-down neighborhoods. Then there are mansions hiding in alcoves behind parks full of homeless people.

I’d rather live in a remote area far from anyone.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Squirt said:


> I live in an area now that has a big variation in income strata. There are gated communities and golf communities tucked between red-neck mobile parks and run-down neighborhoods. Then there are mansions hiding in alcoves behind parks full of homeless people.
> 
> I’d rather live in a remote area far from anyone.


With bears, wolfes or tarantallas for neighbours?


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Squirt said:


> I live in an area now that has a big variation in income strata. There are gated communities and golf communities tucked between red-neck mobile parks and run-down neighborhoods. Then there are mansions hiding in alcoves behind parks full of homeless people.
> 
> I’d rather live in a remote area *far from anyone.*


You want solitude from everyone?


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

There is a certain intruiging contrast, working at a bank, where someone will come in with a million dollars in their account and withdrawal 10k without a thought, and the next person comes in and asks if it is _okay_ for them to take out $300 and freaks out that they’re leaving with “so much cash”. 



Electra said:


> With bears, wolfes or tarantallas for neighbours?


And snakes


----------

